# Need help with wood ID



## TheWoodWizard (Sep 21, 2015)

So, I awoke this morning to the sound of chainsaws and chippers. The tree service finally came to cut down the trees in the yard of the house I'm renting (not sure why but they didnt even contact the home owner). So I grabbed several logs of on of the trees...the stuff looks awesome but I don't know what it is....any assistance would be greatly appreciated. There were several trees so I don't know if the leaves I grabbed came from the tree I'm trying to identify. But here it is...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 21, 2015)

Southern Black Cherry, _Prunus serotina_... That's what I see for wood, however, leaves and fruit don't look quite right. Your lucky, our leaves are half gone on the cherry trees. Fall foliage turning quickly...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWoodWizard (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks, @Mr. Peet! Wow, southern black cherry? Had no idea this lil gem was cherry. Already got it waxed and milled a couple of logs into bowl blanks. I suppose I'll cut a bunch of peppermill blanks, bowl blanks, and maybe a few hollow forms.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice score!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

